# HELP WITH UBCD PARTED MAGIC STOPPED BOOTING ON DELL PC! [Solved]



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi All:

I'm not sure whether this sub-Forum *Linux Support*, is the correct place to post this question. I am active on hardware and software support on TSF's other forums. 

I have a Client who I have built a Quickbooks POS 2013 sytem around the following hardware:

Dell Inspiron 660s
CPU: Intel Core i3-3220 @3.30Ghz
OS: Windows7 Professional SP1 64bit
RAM: 4GB DDR3 SDRAM @1600Mhz
HDD: SEAGATE 500 GB 7200RPM SATA AHCI
VIDEO: Intel HD Integrated Graphics
MONITOR: Dell 17" E157 Touchscreen Monitor
DVD: RW 16x, SATA


This system was purchased in April 2013, this year so is only 4 mos. old. :smile:


The problem I am having is that when I attempt to run PARTED MAGIC v6.6, the linux-based hard drive partitioning tool on this system, it looks like it goes through the boot process, but the video comes up scrambled, regardless of the PARTED MAGIC boot options I select. :facepalm:


The UBCD V5.1.1 is nearly the latest version of the UBCD, I made myself earlier this year. It works fine on all makes of both desktops and laptops I use at home along with all my other Customer machines. :grin:


I verified that the copy of the UBCD disc I tried to use the other day still works on my computers at home, so it's something with that computer. Windows7 still works as does the main application, QUICKBOOKS POS 2013. Windows works just fine. :grin:


Here's the question; when we bought this system back in April, and I installed it *I was the one who unooxed it, assembled, and tested it* my UBCD disk worked just fine with the PARTED MAGIC program. Now, all of a sudden, the PARTED MAGIC stopped working. :banghead: I've run other HDD diagnostics on the drive fromt the UBCD disk, such as SEATOOLS, and others, and they indicate the hard drive, cpu, ram, are working. 


I don't see many other folks here on TSF using this particular tool, but, I'm hoping some of your you Linux guys might have an explanation for this problem. Could it be the Motherboard has developed a new problem? The hard drive passes all other diagnostic tools, and is new and doesn't show signs of failure or overtemping. :uhoh: 


Of course, the new Dell system is UNDER MANUFACTURER'S 1 YR. FACTORY WARRANTY, so repair cost is not an issue. If the system goes belly-up in the next 8 mos. Dell will replace it. 


Any suggestions would be appreciated. :whistling:


Please also know, that this is NOT super urgent, as I indicated in the beginning of my Post, the Windows side of things works perfectly, along with the POS application *computer is used in a retail store*, so it's just something I''m trying to track down and understand. 


Thanks in advance! 


Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH UBCD PARTED MAGIC STOPPED BOOTING ON DELL PC!*

All linux CD's are very heavily compressed. The fact that the system worked in April and not now, may be nothing more than dirty optics. Try computer grade AIR injected into the CD/DVD tray to reomove dust from the laser optics.

The version you use is now out of date:
Parted Magic - Free Partitioning, Cloning, Recovery, and Rescue Software

Only burn this ISO image at x1 (single speed) in windows.

As everything else works, (apart from loading this CD) I think burning a new CD should also work.


All linux CD's contain gnuparted, and linux fdisk. Have not used parted magic myself, as I do a lot of work in the shell.
Hope that helps.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: HELP WITH UBCD PARTED MAGIC STOPPED BOOTING ON DELL PC!*

Hal:

Thanks very much for your reply! You know I hadn't even thought about that. Really good thought there. Our computer is in a zoo, and it is a very dirty and dusty environment. You should have seen the dirt when I changed out to a new computer back in April! :facepalm:

I will follow your guidelines about downloading and burning a new version from ISO and let you know how it turns out. :thumb: 

Appreciate the help!

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: HELP WITH UBCD PARTED MAGIC STOPPED BOOTING ON DELL PC!*

Hi Hal:

I just wanted to thank you for your great ideas. I've been on my annual vacation for the last 2 weeks and just got back. I wanted to let you know what I found out. (it may be helpful for other TSF members running into my same problem!). :whistling:

I tried the compressed air clean-out and that didn't work; old UBCD disc that works here still failed and tried all video alternate boot options. :banghead:

I then applied the new PartEd Magic program I downloaded and burned to disc from ISO--and it worked perfectly!! Yaaay! :dance:

So, the upshot of all this troubleshooting was that our new Dell Inspiron 660s has some different video internal settings that the old PartEd Magic version on last year's UBCD disc could just not handle. In addition, it's quite possible that I ran other diagnostics on the new Dell system when I got it (CPU, BIOS, RAM, Motherboard, etc.) and neglected to run the UBCD 2012 PartEd Magic intially. I don't know why I wouldn't have done that, as I always do that on new computers, especially computers for new Business Customers. But, I suspect if I did do that it was because I was under a severe time crunch to get it built as the old POS system was failing badly and they had to close the business down several times a week so they were dying for me to get the new system up and going for them ASAP! 

If I did take that shortcut of running all other UBCD diags and skipped the PartEd Magic initially, then that's a shame on Me! I freely admit it.
:hide::hide:

Your suggestions gave me a comfort level that my 4 month old new Dell computer did not develop some weird problem with the Mobo or Hard Drive that would require me to exercise my Dell Premium Support Plan with and shut down the business for several days to repair! 

Once again, thanks so much! :thanx:

My hat is off to you Linux guys for helping us Windows guys out...

(_p.s. LOVE your TSF handle; I'm a big 2001 Space Odyssey fan_! I've watched that move so many times since I saw it on premiere day in 1968) 

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH UBCD PARTED MAGIC STOPPED BOOTING ON DELL PC!*



BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Hi Hal:
> 
> My hat is off to you Linux guys for helping us Windows guys out...
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for keeping TSF informed. Your post may benefit other linux users with a similar problem.
Originally I wanted the pseudonym hal9000 but it was already in use, so I stuck with hal8000.


----------

